# Ear Itch



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

My ears itch, especially the right one. It'd driving me crazy. Any ideas to ease the itch?

Nancy


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Do they itch right after a shower, especially? Does your butt itch also? 

Pinworms...

Worm Thyself.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Have you tried putting a capful of rubbing alcohol in each ear twice a day for a few days? A fungus can itch.

It might also simply be sinuses and adenoids causing itching. I would try a neti pot for those.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I find that allergies make my ears itch. It's not herbal, but I use clariton once in a while to settle that down. (My allergies aren't very bad.) I had a friend give me some sort of homeopathic allergy medicine once when I was visiting in MI, it worked GREAT. Unfortunately, I don't know the brand or where she got it. 

If it is an infection, it could be either the ear or a tooth near the ear. I had a bad molar give me ear problems for months until the dentist did a routine x-ray and found the infection.

I did some research, been meaning to so so and found these products (from what I know about herbs, they sound really useful). I haven't tried them, but was going to try to make something similar (olive oil with garlic and vit E). 

http://www.drugstore.com/herbs-for-kids-willow-garlic-ear-oil/qxp34614

same product, better price: http://www.allstarhealth.com/f/herbs_for_kids-willow-garlic_ear_oil.htm

You can try this (I've read about it many times, never done it):

http://www.arden.net/earcandle/


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Ear candles are great and can really help ! They pull excess wax or infection out. i have used them many times.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

I second the ear candling.

Also I second the allergies. Do you find your rubbing your nose alot? it's sort of involuntary so you might not notice it. Allergies. They are sneaky - kinda creep up on you when you don't realize it.... Flowers blooming, beer, breads, the great outdoors.... lots of triggers out there!
Take _one_ allergy pill and you will know within an hour if it's allergies!!!!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

By the way, I did order some of the ear oil product, I'll let you know if it helps. I've been having some mild problems with stuffed up and itchy ears lately, more than likely allergies, but enough to plug one ear. I'm curious about it.


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

My hearing aids make my ears itch, inside and out, so my audiologist gave me some Miracell ointment to use. She told me to rub it on the part of the hearing aid that goes inside of my ear, to rub it on the outside of the ear and to put a drop in each ear. She said she uses it on all kinds of itchy rashes and even to minimize wrinkles. I know it's done wonders on my psoriasis. Good stuff. Here's a list of ingredients listed on the package:

"A proprietary blend of botanical ingredients: apricot kernel oil, sesame oil, caprylic/capric triglyceride, avocado oil, squalane, jojoba oil, camellia kissi oil, aloe vera oil, vitamin e (di-tocopheryl acetate), lecithin, vitamin a palmitate (retinyl palmitate), vitamin d3 (cholecalciferol), propylparaben (food grade), myrrh."

I order it through Amazon, but here is a website where you can read about it:

ProEar by Miracell
http://www.westone.com/catalog/miracell-0?gclid=CKar99esuakCFQHsKgodrQtb9w


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Put triple antibiotic ointment on a Qtip and swab inside ear works great....Infection in eustation tube that runs from your throat to your inner ear causes the itching.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I get that. I call it "Itchy Ear". I get it from milk and cheese. I started a thread on this in the Homesteading questions section a few weeks ago and some people told me they got from milk and cheese also, but they said that it was what the animals were fed that caused it for them, because they started to raise their own animals and feed them right and they didnt get the problem anymore.

Do you get it deep in the ear? That is where I get it. usually my right ear. I think the lymphatic system would be a good place to start the investigation. I would look to see what foods do to the lymphatic system.


----------



## Bricker (Apr 15, 2006)

Ear candles work very well on me. They draw out the wax but also open up clogged ears due to my eustation (sp) tubes being glogged.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Tea Tree Oil on a Q tip helps.


----------

